# Games That Made You Cry



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 5, 2011)

So, What games made you cry?

My only one was The World Ends with You. That game was so epic...


----------



## Ultralex (Sep 5, 2011)

Portal 2
The Ending with all the turrets


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Sep 5, 2011)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time. I cried at the ending... got really attached to my Piplup, and my partner Pikachu. The only game to make me cry so far...


----------



## Daizu (Sep 5, 2011)

Swore there was another thread like this.

Anyway, Persona 3 during the true ending made me tear. That's it. Single tear. 

Other than that I don't remember crying at any other games credits. CUZ IMMA MAN, MAN.

Metal Gear Solid 3's ending left me kinda sad, I didn't cry though.

Edit: Resident Evil 4's ending made me cry at how ridiculously cheesy it was. "How bout some overtime? durr hurr"


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghost Trick, don't ask why
Also FFCC Rings Of Fate, that was one of the most saddest things I've played


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

This has already been made:
http://gbatemp.net/t278558-


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 5, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Swore there was another thread like this.
> 
> Anyway, Persona 3 during the true ending made me tear. That's it. Single tear.
> 
> ...



Judging by your avatar and signature, you know exactly why it was sad for me. I LOVED that game, and when it was finally over, I started tearing up. They have to make a sequel that has as compelling characters as the first, or it won't be the same. I love that ending song too, "A Lullaby for You". Tears every time...


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 5, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> ...Also FFCC Rings Of Fate, that was one of the most saddest things I've played


One of the few games I really had tears in my eyes while playing, which I even would call crying. Very very very sad parts in this story, which I didn`t see coming at all when I started the game!


----------



## emigre (Sep 5, 2011)

Ys: Ark of Naphistim. The platforming was just so bad.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 5, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t278558-


----------



## funem (Sep 5, 2011)

Gauntlet Legends (N64) I still cry when I remember paying good money for such a crap game.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Final Fantasy Crisis Core... Now THAT was freaking sad.


----------



## prowler (Sep 5, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy Crisis Core... Now THAT was freaking sad.


Nobody knew what was going to happen at the end at all, completely surprised.
The game was a joke


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2011)

Portal 2 and Ghost Trick.

Both of those games were amazing.


----------



## Arras (Sep 5, 2011)

Quite a lot for me actually. Ghost Trick, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue, Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time, Prof. Layton and the Unwound Future and Ever17... I think that's it.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now if i had played Final Fantasy 7 (Im getting to it c_c) Then maybe i would agree with you.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had played Final Fantasy 7 you'd see what he did there.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Sad, sad game T^T


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 5, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now now....no need to be such a hater....


It was actually one of the very few games that made me all glassy-eyed.....

Yeah everyone may have known what was gonna happen but actually playing the game and really building up to the ending was what made the experience that more heart-felt.



Can't really think of any other games atm....all that's coming to mind is anime


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> It was actually one of the very few games that made me all glassy-eyed.....
> 
> Yeah everyone may have known what was gonna happen but actually playing the game and really building up to the ending was what made the experience that more heart-felt.



Because you didn't already know that Zack dies? Anyone whose played FFVII should know this, I thought.

Oh yeah, Aeris dies, SPOILER ALERT.

Crisis Core was so dumb. Zack was an annoying protagonist, the gameplay was shit, and it was basically a big excuse to have Sephiroth be Sephiroth, because fangirls love Sephiroth. Did I mention Sephiroth?

For me, I never really cried at a game, but I've gotten close to it in two games.

First is Mass Effect. Not because it was sad (fuck Kaiden, go run into a Reaper while you're at it), but because the game was so mindblowingly amazing that when I finished and M4 Faunts Part 2 just started playing, it was just everything coming together. The story was perfect and it came to such a perfect end. And to have that song playing during the credits made the manliest of gamers cry.

Second was Red Dead Redemption, putting it in spoilers since this is basically the ending of the game.



Spoiler



If you beat the game, basically the game's climax. You're in a barn, you know there's an invincible horde of bad guys outside, and you're basically walking towards your doom. I really liked John Marston and seeing him go out there and face his end was pretty saddening.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 5, 2011)

Halo 3. Seargent Johnson. 'Nuff said


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingdom hearts 358/2 days

Not exactly on the ending, but on the part...



Spoiler



...Where xion dies


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 5, 2011)

all the sad parts in the final fantasy series


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Halo 3. Seargent Johnson. 'Nuff said



That was hysterical. The one note character gets offed by an annoying floating Christmas ornament. Almost as funny as in Gears of War 2 when Dom finds his wife (That brought me to tears of laughter, anyway)

Alright, here goes:



Spoiler



As for a game that actually brought tears to my eyes... I would have to say Roman's death in GTA IV. While I dismissed him as an annoyance at first, as the game went on, he gained more and more of my sympathy; as much of a pain as he could be, he meant well, and was just trying to make a decent living and start a family. I grew to like him, especially during the scene where Niko finally finds the man who betrayed him.

So, when Niko got the offer to do one final job (and work with the man who tried to kill him) and Roman begged him to take it for the money, I relented and followed his advice. The mission is successful, Roman gets married... and he's shot down in cold blood.

That was a huge shock; after watching that, I felt like I had been punched in the gut. It was a really powerful moment, and a testimony to Rock Star's talent.



That's the only one that comes to mind right now. If I think of any more I will post them.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars, you might want to spoiler that.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 5, 2011)

^you should put a spoiler in that and also the game has 2 different endings, one where another person dies instead


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, though I don't think it's that much of a spoiler. I mean, the game has been out for 3 years and sold like hot cakes when it was released; anybody who was going to play it probably already has by this point.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Alright, though I don't think it's that much of a spoiler. I mean, the game has been out for 3 years and sold like hot cakes when it was released; anybody who was going to play it probably already has by this point.


A lot of people don't play them to the end.  I've played GTA 3 - IV, and out of them I've only completed Vice City.  Plus in this there's online.


----------



## tenentenen (Sep 5, 2011)

Easily one of the most emotional endings ever was Professor Layton and the Unwound Future. I Cried.
Much more notably, and not a game at all, I cried for like 20 mins straight while watching the series finale of Six Feet Under.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 5, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Easily one of the most emotional endings ever was Professor Layton and the Unwound Future. I Cried.
> Much more notably, and not a game at all, I cried for like 20 mins straight while watching the series finale of Six Feet Under.



Okay now in definitely finishing it TONIGHT. I gotta see how sad this ending is.


----------



## Lokao0 (Sep 5, 2011)

Layton 3 made me shed a tear.
999 is *the* game, so it made me cry.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 5, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

I cried at the end.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 5, 2011)

Nier. I cried multiple times playing that game. It's probably the most depressing game I've ever played. Additionally, I cried at the end of the anime Elfen Lied.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 5, 2011)

As far as I can remember: none. Portal 2 was quite sad but I don't think that was the storyline. It was more because I waited 6 months for that game then finished it in 6 hours straight and now it was all over.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 5, 2011)

Never realized that FF was such a sad series. gotta start playing it now...

EDIT:


			
				PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> I cried at the end.



My first Zelda Game, great times.....I think thisa is the only time I've ever shed a tear after the game was over...lol


----------



## roastable (Sep 5, 2011)

The ending of Final Fantasy X made me cry.

Oh also, in a much more different way, Big Rigs Over the Road Racing and Crazy Bus.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> The ending of Final Fantasy X made me cry.


I thought it was pretty funny.  Of course, I think Tidus is pretty funny, so it's to be expected.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 6, 2011)

The only sad FF I played was Crisis Core. Since it's the only one where the story is actually good. SE really sucks at juggling character development across multiple characters. When they focus on a few, they do a good job. Just because everyone knew how it was gonna end up didn't mean much. It's one of the few games where "spoilers don't spoil anything." Knowing just made it sadder because Zack was trying so hard and you KNEW it was all for nothing.

The saddest actual videogame i've ever played was Valkyria Chronicles, easily. That game is the first to ever make me cry. I've shed a tear before, i've felt sad before, but i've NEVER cried for a game. But that game just beat the shit out of me. Favorite game ever.

As for visual novels (technically videogames):

Clannad. An obvious choice. Probably one of the saddest visual novels i've played, and yet it was still hilarious too. It just knew when and how to get serious.

Wanko To Kurasou. I am not ashamed at all to have played this game. The ending of the better route (there's only 2) is RIDICULOUSLY sad. It's so cruel and mean (and yet it still has a happy ending >_>;. It was really well done though.

Family Project.  Dear god. That game has some sad moments. It's also ridiculously suspenseful near the end. Probably my favorite visual novel of all time. Translation errors aside it was pretty solid and like Clannad, it was pretty hilarious...but knew when to get serious.

I could name more but i'm lazy and about to play through Planetarian ~Chiisana Hoshi no Yume~.

EDIT: Holy shit almost forgot A Drug That Makes You Dream.
A bit too much hentai, but Aeka's route is really sad. I shed a man tear for that poor girl.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

I think FFIX was sad, and so was FFIV.  In fact, both of those, IMO, are the saddest ones in the series.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 6, 2011)

I love how everybody is all *Insert  Final Fantasy 1-100* when *insert name here* died


----------



## Nujui (Sep 6, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> I love how everybody is all *Insert  Final Fantasy 1-100* when *insert name here* died


Ummm, no they're not. In fact there's more other games then FF.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII

Fanboy tool?..maybe...but that scene just stuck out to me.


----------



## mrtimotei (Sep 6, 2011)

Heh, I always wondered if there was a thread for this...

My games that made me cry were The World Ends With You, Portal 2, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers Of Sky, and Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3DS because Zelda was one of the first games I ever played, and after beating it on the 3DS, and listening to the soundtrack, I thought, _That's it. It's all over now._ *Sighs* Oh, I miss my younger days...


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah a lot of FF games have had me holding back tears.
I gotta try and keep up my manly persona, stiff upper lip and all that.

And yeah The World Ends With You did get me. But that game was so awesome, I was probably crying because of that, easily upper end of my top 5 DS games of all time.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 6, 2011)

Sh!fT_23 said:
			
		

> Yeah a lot of FF games have had me holding back tears.
> I gotta try and keep up my manly persona, stiff upper lip and all that.
> 
> And yeah The World Ends With You did get me. But that game was so awesome, I was probably crying because of that, easily upper end of my top 5 DS games of all time.


I couldn't agree more. #1 of all time for me. Sealed copy on my shelf


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> roastable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was funny too, 



Spoiler



especially when he jumps off and high fives his dad. Really no one can see you and that's what you do?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Pikmin 2
-Ivy the Kiwi?
-Okami
-Okamiden
-Tales of Symphonia
-Secret of Mana
-Earthbound
-Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
-ICO
-Shadow of the Colossus


Do alternate reality games count as games?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 6, 2011)

Mother 3. The only one.


----------



## nextnomura (Sep 6, 2011)

kingdom hearts chain of memories and fragile, that's really sad endings.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 6, 2011)

Metroid other M, becuase it was SO BAD compared to the Prime Series, or as any other mediocre action as a matter of fact.....


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Metroid other M, becuase it was SO BAD compared to the Prime Series, or as any other mediocre action as a matter of fact.....


Why are you comparing it to Prime when it's in a separate series of Metroid games altogether? That's like saying Twilight Princess was bad compared to Link's Crossbow Training!


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 6, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Metroid to me, has always been about exploring the unknown, being in solitude.
Metroid other M changed too much in my opinion potraiyed  Samus to look like a little anxious girl with "Father isseus "
and all that after killing aliens for about 20 years....

Also in the part of level design/ artwork Other M was lacking.
The worst part I found was that, I had to "think" different for a metroid game.
No need to look for items to get that door open or to get a newer item.
NO you get orders, AND ONLY after it's authorized you may use them.
Damn pity. Takes the balls right out of the game.


Sure it was fun for as long as it lasted.
But in the end it was just an Mediocre actiongame, and a stain on the Metroid franchise.
If they put it in a different Franchise, this game would probably never been noticed. But probably was more fitting.
If I want to see a movie 'I'll rent one.

The game gets boring fast, because there's no "real" need in defeating enemy's, just ignore them, You'll get nothing out of them ( just un locking doors once in while, 'not to mention the HUGE bug that is present in the game...)
Replay value is Low, ( No need to play the game again with the theater mode unlocked )
You  can NEVER get 100% in 1 run. So you need to play the game again to get everything.
Movies are'nt skipable, ( some take 15 minutes )
Bosses are not noteworthy.
Powerbombs only authorized for last boss but you have to find out for yourself ( after that available for the replay...)
Rocket can only be fired by pointing at the screen..( Why is'nt the "B" button used? )
Stupid find and seek puzzles by pointing at the screen, etc... ( LAME )
You find upgrades in the toilets....WHAT?

YES this made me cry, after playing metroid  games for nearly 25 years .
Like a baby...Baby's cry....


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 6, 2011)

FF4 as the first game that made me cry, on SNES back in 90's

Don't recall any other moving me enough to cry since.. just some heart squeezing moments for some


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 6, 2011)

Chocobo Dungeon on PSX...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

999
The Submarine ending made me cry. So touching
Yet the automatic door gives me the chills every time :|


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think any game has made me cry, some have left me at "oh shit that's sad" but not to the extend of crying.

Nier is fucking depressing but I still haven't finished Kaine's ending (read the part about her Grandma though)
Twilight Princess ending is sad because Link won't ever see Midna again.
Ys Seven, that was sorta depressing but I was still in awe of the final battle.

Can't think of anymore.

Also
>Final Fantasy X
Any CGI scenes in that game render it ridiculous because of Tidus' face.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2011)

FEAR and Dead Space. And it wasn't in a positive way that they made me cry.


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mother 3


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never actually cried after finishing a game but, I think the saddest game I've ever played is inFAMOUS 2. The evil ending is especially sad.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 6, 2011)

Professor Layton 3 (unwound future) Ending was very sad =(


----------



## Langin (Sep 6, 2011)

Chaos Rings Omega and the 1st one. The story is so sad. D':

Zelda OOT the end.


----------



## admotonic (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't cried during a game, but I came very close at the end of crisis core. That has to be one of the saddest and most epic endings of any game I have played


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

I was sad (but not crying) at the end of pokemin blue rescue team, it's just that sad


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Portal 2 :'(

_
I'm different..._


----------



## T3GZdev (Sep 21, 2011)

sonic battle(emerls death)
metroid other m (most of the people samus knew & grew up with died)

the gears of war trailers are always pretty  epic


----------



## cflemin301 (Sep 21, 2011)

megaman star force 1 series


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2011)

I almost cried at the end of Crisis Core.

Cried when I played Ico and Shadow of Colossus. SOC was just so damn sad. At least Ico had somewhat of a happy ending.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 21, 2011)

Nearly got all slippery-eyed on Ever17 (Damn near all endings. But that Tsugumi "Good" ending.....geez, I almost wept manly tears of manly)

Fate/stay night (Tohsaka True Ending) Dat Music! 

Persona 3


Spoiler



Yall put me through ALL THAT and then KILL my character!?! F*** YOU ATLUS!!! still love you though


----------



## wasim (Sep 21, 2011)

professor layton and the lost future ( didn't cry though )


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Sep 21, 2011)

Lost odyssey, several moments. A very depressing game XD
Also final fantasy X, but that was actually because the music's so beautiful in this game


----------



## Snailface (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never cried while playing a game, sadly. In fact, I actually laughed when Aeris died in FF7 (somebody had spoiled it for me though).

I can't take anything seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Take that back, the end of Super Metroid did get me a little misty eyed. Great game.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 21, 2011)

Pokemon mystery dungeon 2 i cried for 2 hours but if you have seen the end youl know its hard to resist crying


----------



## klim28 (Sep 21, 2011)

Crisis Core. Kinda sad ending there.

Link's Awakening as far as I remember in my first playthrough. I was a bit too young back then


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> metroid other m (most of the people samus knew & grew up with died)



Yeah, all those soldiers with absolutely no character that Samus has no attachment to in-game (outside of the black dude) really got to me. Not really, that game was terrible.

Anyway, Portal 2. I didn't cry (I don't cry, I'm hardcore), but the ending was really sad.


----------



## xeronut (Sep 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII got to me when it first came out - I'd never seen a main character die before.  Threw me for a loop.
I used to get so angry I'd nerd rage cry when I ran EverQuest raids.  Idiots and angst are a toxic cocktail.
Lately though, I'd have to say the only game that came close to making me bawl would be The Darkness - especially if instead of leaving immediately to handle your business you watch the whole (or a chunk of) the movie.  All the backstory and the ending too.. kinda got to me.  Great game.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI - I cried because I unwittingly killed grandpa. XD Oh, and cause of a lot of the "finding friends" scenes during the world of ruin. (especially Setzer's and Terra's)
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box - I cried a ton. At the ending. It was really, really ridiculous, but really sad.
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future - I cried a ton. At the ending. Again. Especially when Layton *gasp* took the hat off.
Shadow of the Colossus - It's just sad.
Braid - Cried for unexplainable reasons.
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings of Fate - Not the best game, but the story was outstanding.
Passage - An indie game, look it up. It WILL absolutely make you cry.
Pathologic - A horrible, disgusting, creepy game. Ir will make you feel grim and on the verge of tears. Do not play it.
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days - Not the best game (it's good at best) but that certain scene was. Yeah.
ICO - Pretty obvious too.
What Linus Bruckman Sees When His Eyes Are Closed - An indie game, look it up. The game wasn't really sad, but the ending just hits you completely.
Crisis Core - Obvious reasons.
Chrono Trigger - Yeah.

Elf Bowling - I cried laughing.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Sep 21, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VI - I cried because I unwittingly killed grandpa. XD Oh, and cause of a lot of the "finding friends" scenes during the world of ruin. (especially Setzer's and Terra's)
> Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box - I cried a ton. At the ending. It was really, really ridiculous, but really sad.
> Professor Layton and the Unwound Future - I cried a ton. At the ending. Again. Especially when Layton *gasp* took the hat off.
> Shadow of the Colossus - It's just sad.
> ...



Professor Layton 2 and 3 I almost cry too, I need to be strong haha..


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 21, 2011)

Okamiden.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 21, 2011)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories for some reason...didn't cry but it was pretty sad...

Probably had to do with the fact that I played it from beginning to end my first time through and finished up around 5AM...without any sleep the night before...


----------



## camurso_ (Sep 21, 2011)

Dirt2: Made me cry so bad it was, compared with other platform versions...


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 21, 2011)

The games that which made me cry are professor layton 2 and time hollow(i really pity the hero of the game especially on how tragic his love story is.)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 21, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Dirt2: Made me cry so bad it was, compared with other platform versions...


lol.....cause it's true


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 25, 2011)

Team Fortress 2, when your pushing the cart and nobody else in your team pushes until they lose and blame it all on the team, they didnt even do shit.


----------



## Devante (Sep 30, 2011)

My wife balls at the end of FF10 everytime.

She has beaten it like a hundred times now. ha

Have to admit... it IS an emotion ending... and game in general.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 30, 2011)

FFX left such a welt on my heart that I can't really play the game any more, I beat the game many years ago even the opening and To Zanarkand tune makes me tear up!, its such a very emotional game and one day  Itend to pick it back up and play through a few more times! I'd also have to add Xenosaga 3 (Poor KOS-MOS) and Crisis Core!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2011)

I really don't see how Meg Ryan and Miss Monotone can ever jerk a tear from your eye. Seriously, I play the game in laughter, not in weepy sadness.

Maybe if the script wasn't done so badly and the voice acting was, you know, good, then it'd be a little more serious to me. Until then, it gets a laughably bad rating from me.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> My wife balls at the end of FF10 everytime.
> 
> She has beaten it like a hundred times now. ha
> 
> Have to admit... it IS an emotion ending... and game in general.



It really is an emotion ending. I mean, that ending definitely elicited an emotional response from me...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47ow4_Cmk0[/youtube]

Oh, you mean Tidus not existing is a _bad thing_?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

I wanted to post about FFX, and I really do, but I can't.  Only because this thread isn't about it, and it will likely derail it (as much as I want to mock it).

But let's all go over to Prowler's blog!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2011)

FF9 


Spoiler



when the actor on stage reveals himself to be zidane
tears of joy


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 2, 2011)

The only few times I have cried is because of the freaking music! (Emotionally sensitive)

Sonic 2 GG - Ending credits. - At that times my younger brother was in the hospital at that time so it has left me feeling melancholy at a few days until he returns from there.
Sonic Battle - Ending credits. - No comment.
Sonic 3D: Blast - Ending credits. - Once again the music.
Boktai: The Sun In Your Hands  - When Otenko died at that part, I actually shed a tear.


----------



## felixsrg (Oct 2, 2011)

Terranigma
Final Fantasy Cristal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
Crisis Core FF7
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Persona 3 Portable
Final Fantasy VIII
Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Ever 17

I love sad games, they make me feel just like I'm enjoying the game so much that I just can't control myself.


----------



## gumgod (Oct 2, 2011)

No game has ever made me cry, but a few have made me rage -.-  

Startropics on NES --> made me throw the controller a time or two, and eventually taught me patience.  

I prefer games that are a test of skill vs those that try to get me emotional about the characters.  While I do enjoy a few RPGs now and again, I haven't cried over any of the character's dying.  Although again in some cases it makes me mad - as in why did I level her so much if she's just going to #$%*@#$ die.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 2, 2011)

Crisis Core :'( damn that always comes first in mind in terms of games that made me cry


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think there's a game that ever made me cry, I just don't cry.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 3, 2011)

No game has ever made me cry, and I've played some sad games. They've made me feel sad inside, but I have never shed a single tear. Ever.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> I don't think there's a game that ever made me cry, I just don't cry.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Nujui @ Oct 3 2011, 02:42 AM) No game has ever made me cry, and I've played some sad games. They've made me feel sad inside, but I have never shed a single tear. Ever.




Valkyria Chronicles.


If you're human, you'll cry.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't find any of the deaths in Valkyria Chronicles sad except for Selvaria's and even her's wasn't that sad as I had been pissed off by her through out the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

You're not human.
Simple.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 3, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm not human.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Of course I am. I don't feel normal human emotions but I am human.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Oct 3, 2011)

Final fantasy X
But out of pure nostalgia


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 4, 2011)

the only game that made me cry was Fable 3, because it was so awful and I spent like 80 bucks on it. It made me sad. but seriously though I'm like Nujui I don't cry. I simply can't physically bring myself to do it and trust me, i've seen things I don't even want to mention.


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 4, 2011)

FIFA12

*NO ONLINE!!!!!!!*


----------

